# MORE deer from the swamp (with a bird)



## rip18 (Feb 20, 2006)

I posted some deer wading around in the swamp eating maple seeds a couple of weeks ago.  Went back last week & saw a red-shouldered hawk fly down the swamp edge.  I went to see if I could get a pic of it, and deer came feeding up from the other direction.  I think this is the best shot I got of all of them - unfortunately the hawk wasn't looking to the side in this shot.  Oh well, can't have it all.  Still was a neat experience...


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 20, 2006)

That is a terrific picture.


----------



## Son (Feb 20, 2006)

*photos*

So I'm not the only one walking around taking pictures.. Love those large trees.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 20, 2006)

very nice, keep em coming


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 20, 2006)

VERY nice shot.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great pictures thanks for sharing .....I need to get a digital camera!!!!


----------



## Vapor 300 (Feb 20, 2006)

Like the picture . Keep them coming,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2006)

Great picture Rip! Keep it goin`!


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice Picture


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 21, 2006)

you have fantastic skills my friend


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks guys!  

Here is one more from that day...


----------



## billy336 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great pic, that hawk seems to like watchin' deer too.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet pic!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW! I'm impressed! Fantastic photographs. Real nice just to look at for a spell.

You defintely have some awesome shutter talent. I will be looking forward to your future posts with great anticipation. Please keep them coming.

Al


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 21, 2006)

now that is a great picture!!!!!!


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 21, 2006)

more nice pics rip...looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 21, 2006)

That is what you call "getting it all together".  Great shot!


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I do love good pics of deer in a swamp for  some reason.  I just think swamps are great


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 21, 2006)

Those are some great shots. That deer in the water makes me get cold just looking at her.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got lucky & had really cooperative deer that evening & pretty good light, so a couple of more from that day.  If y'all keep making positive comments, maybe my wife will let me replace the big lens I broke over a year ago....     Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe somebody can explain to me why it is that it is seldom enough to get DEER to cooperate, but getting a decent buck to cooperate is even rarer?????  I did not even SEE a buck in the first evening of shooting or the second, though I had two different groups of does & fawns that were VERY cooperative.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome pictures.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  Please keep posting them.
Headshot


----------



## kevincox (Feb 21, 2006)

Great photo!


----------



## Brent (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent photos. Good job!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the last one for this set.  I'm tapped out; all the rest are just variations on the same type shots.


----------

